
Google Glass will be manufactured in the USA (Santa Clara, California) - infoman
http://glass-apps.org/google-glass-manufactured-in-usa-santa-clara
======
infoman
What do you think how long will they keep the production in the USA before
offshoring it for mass production? It seems to me that they only want to keep
the production in the US as long as it takes to get this gadget out of beta -
but at google this might be a long time :)

